# pjs pets inspired moss ball idea



## byron (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I went to Pj pets in richmond today and saw their planted tank with a faltened mossball gravel bed. The gravel on the tank looked like it was covered in grass. I asked them and what they did was they broke giant moss balls in half and falttened them on the gravel bed. Do you guys have any suggestions on this because Im trying to do this on my 10gal tank. Maybe just cover the front part of it. How would u brake them and lay them falt on the gravel? Also If anyone has cheap moss balls for sale, please pm me. Thanks!

-Byron


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They used a big one because they get hollow before propagation so you can literally break them in half and lay them flat. You'll want to find a big one that doesn't have mass (you squeeze it and it will go flat easily, or it doesn't maintain it's round shape itself when it's laying in the water already).

I used to sell these but my buddy is out at the moment with only small ones. Good luck with your hunt!


----------

